# Can hedgies catch my sickness?



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

So I got a stomach bug, can twiggy catch this? Or any sickness that we can? Even a cold or the flu? 
I am so nervous that I do not even want to get near her... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Any sickness caused by bacteria, yes, it's possible - though some bacteria are going to make us sick and not animals, and vice versa. Any virus, no. Except for very rare strains of flu that hop between species, like swine flu or bird flu (which are appropriately named, and not capable of causing illness in ALL species), viruses are specific to certain animals. The common cold is exclusive to humans.

As long as you practice good hand washing habits (which should be done regardless of whether you're sick or not) being sick isn't a reason to avoid handling your hedgehog as much as normal.


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you. Really put me at ease. 
My dad actually took care of her for me. He fed her and even took her out and handled her for me. It was good for her to experience him more anyway since I am always with her. So thank goodness I have someone to count on when I need it.

Good hygiene Is big here so no worries. I just wanted to spare her getting sick if at all possible. My sister had gotten the same bug that I have so I must be able to pass it on. I am a worry wort lol. I just don't know how long I am contagious for.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

